# Pelican and 2 chicks on nest



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Grand Isle, La - Feb 2017. 
Stayed slow and quiet on trolling motor and shot these with a Nikon Coolpix P900.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great pic thanks for posting.


----------

